# New Piano Playing Method?



## bass_clef (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm normally quite cynical about new methods of piano playing, thinking instead that centuries of pioneers must have got something right. After years of repetitive strain injuries on my wrists and back from spending too long at a computer, I was only able to play the piano for 10 minutes at a time. My yoga friend recommended Piano-Yoga, a technique that incorporates hardcore Russian piano playing with eastern yoga philosophies. After 6 weeks of Piano-Yoga I noticed a difference, not only in my piano playing, but my overall physical wellbeing. A year down the line, I am now able to play all the pieces from my childhood at length (much to the delight of my neighbours!). I am fully converted to this new idea.

I have bought the book, but a lot of the techniques are available for free from the Piano-Yoga website, so you can at least get started. This technique is also particularly beneficial to pianists with small hands as it works on stretching and strengthening the fingers through 'flat-fingered' playing.

Check it out! Let me know what you think 

http://www.piano-yoga.com/

Bass!


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I don't have any physical problems playing the piano. But I see "conquering performance nerves" is also mentioned. Do you have any experience with this part of it?


----------



## bass_clef (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea. I used to have a problem with nerves. Its no where near as bad now. I think, mostly, constantly performing has worn away at my nerves so that I just dont get as stressed anymore. Obviously piano-yoga allowed me to perfom more and I also do several yoga excersises before I perform. Physical and breathing excersises. 

Obiously, being well practiced helps, and I have developed an attitude of not giving a **** if I make mistakes  I just do the performance as well as I can. Even if I do loads of mistakes, I still get ppl coming up to me afterwards, congratulating me. 

Bass


----------



## bass_clef (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone else know of other techniques that have helped then play more/better?

Bass


----------

